# Anyone else in the Tampa Area



## The Ineffable (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello From Tampa Florida. I've always loved Halloween and have just started making my own props instead of buying the ones that break so quickly from stores. 

I was hoping to get together with some other Haunters in the Tampa area and learn some tricks of the trade. I'm not looking for work, but I would love to learn first hand how to make more props. Let me know if there are any experienced Haunters near Tampa, who would be interested in some mentoring. Thanks for your time.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## deadend cemetery (Aug 14, 2011)

I am in Wesley chapel, Minutes from Tampa


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

This is a great web site to learn Halloween prop building!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

